# John Deere Adblue



## CR_Willcocks (Mar 12, 2012)

Just read in my farmers weekly that after all the adverts John Deere put out about how much better their SCR solution was than Adblue, they've now decided to put Abdlue in their tractors by 2014...... makes you wonder


----------

